# dye sublimation for dark shirts



## kddid81 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a Virtuoso SG400 with chromeblast printer. I'd like to print a few things on darker fabrics. What's the best paper to use for darker fabrics?
Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

For 100% cotton fabrics, I'd sugest the SubliFlex 202 or the Jet Opaque II paper. Both are Good.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To be clear, Chromablast is not dye sublimation ink.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> To be clear, Chromablast is not dye sublimation ink.


That's confusing as the title says "sublimation" and the Virtuoso SG400 has a sublimation version. 

I also just realized I mixed up the papers names .

The Jet Opaque II paper will work on dark garments with normal inkjet ink (dye, pigment, solvent, latex), but not with sublimation ink. 

The SubliFlex 202 will work on dark garments and needs sublimation ink.


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

TABOB said:


> That's confusing as the title says "sublimation" and the Virtuoso SG400 has a sublimation version.
> 
> I also just realized I mixed up the papers names .
> 
> ...



Bob .. how is the feel/hand of the Subliflex 202?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

DaveSmithe said:


> Bob .. how is the feel/hand of the Subliflex 202?


It is rubbery polyurethane, and very similar to the so-called vinyl films. They are actually polyurethane as well.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

I would suggest to go with 3G Jet -Opaque printer which works with all type of inkjet printers which may be dye based, pigment based or sublimation based. If you want another option that you can go with Jet-Opaque II


----------

